# 60 most powerful photos ever taken



## strollingbones

The 60 Most Powerful Photos Ever Taken That Perfectly Capture The Human Experience


----------



## theDoctorisIn

This one should have been on the list:


----------



## theliq

strollingbones said:


> The 60 Most Powerful Photos Ever Taken That Perfectly Capture The Human Experience



Truly Outstanding Bones


----------



## strollingbones

i noticed a lot of photos that i thought should be on the list.....


----------



## theliq

strollingbones said:


> i noticed a lot of photos that i thought should be on the list.....



That's the trouble Bones for every one,there could be another 30..steve


----------



## katsteve2012

theDoctorisIn said:


> This one should have been on the list:



I remember seeing that on the news the day it happened.


----------



## strollingbones

i would hate to take photos and try to do that....name the top 60

The Pulitzer Prizes | Feature Photography


----------



## Sarah G

katsteve2012 said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> 
> This one should have been on the list:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember seeing that on the news the day it happened.
Click to expand...


Kent State, here in Ohio.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkg-bzTHeAk]ohio- neil young - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

This pretty much captures the human experience but there for a few minutes, I thought it was all going to be about death and devastation.  There was a pretty good mix towards the end.  They were incredibly powerful photos.


----------



## strollingbones

yes but i wonder if the classics were left out on purpose.....no pic of the woman with her nose gone....no vulture watching the starving child....the man standing in front of the tanks...i could go on and on....why 60 why not a 100?


----------



## Sarah G

This is so great.


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> yes but i wonder if the classics were left out on purpose.....no pic of the woman with her nose gone....no vulture watching the starving child....the man standing in front of the tanks...i could go on and on....why 60 why not a 100?



I see what you're saying.  Those were all very powerful too.


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Sarah G said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes but i wonder if the classics were left out on purpose.....no pic of the woman with her nose gone....no vulture watching the starving child....the man standing in front of the tanks...i could go on and on....why 60 why not a 100?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying.  Those were all very powerful too.
Click to expand...


The napalmed vietnamese child, also.

That's a powerful picture.


----------



## Sarah G

theDoctorisIn said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes but i wonder if the classics were left out on purpose.....no pic of the woman with her nose gone....no vulture watching the starving child....the man standing in front of the tanks...i could go on and on....why 60 why not a 100?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see what you're saying.  Those were all very powerful too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The napalmed vietnamese child, also.
> 
> That's a powerful picture.
Click to expand...


There were an awful lot of photos descriptive of war torn countries.  That's what I was talking about, while they were very emotional and descriptive of our times, maybe they focused too much on that.


----------



## strollingbones

another pov on what makes the top photos...i love photos..they are so moving and sometimes even a rank snap and shot person will capture something moving or startling...

there were no photos of 9/11....but that is perhaps me being 'american' oriented


----------



## theDoctorisIn

I went to high school right next to the WTC, and 9/11/2001 was the first full day of my senior year of high school (I know, I'm young). 

One of my friends took a bunch of pictures that were published with the NY Times a few weeks after, as a special printing of my school newspaper.

Here are the pictures, they're amazing:

The Stuyvesant Spectator - 9/11 Edition


----------



## Sarah G

strollingbones said:


> another pov on what makes the top photos...i love photos..they are so moving and sometimes even a rank snap and shot person will capture something moving or startling...
> 
> there were no photos of 9/11....but that is perhaps me being 'american' oriented



They missed 911 completely.  There was one of people in Canada at a 911 memorial but that was it.


----------



## strollingbones

there is so much in a world history and current events....that would break ones heart to see....the suffering....right now we have genocide going on daily and no one seems to care


----------



## BDBoop

That was just amazing. Thanks for the share.


----------



## Sarah G

I know, there was one photo some years ago of a vulture stalking a dying child in the sudan.  It's haunting.  I don't even want to look it up again, maybe you guys remember it.


----------



## BDBoop

This one always gets to me.


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> I know, there was one photo some years ago of a vulture stalking a dying child in the sudan.  It's haunting.  I don't even want to look it up again, maybe you guys remember it.





> This photograph showing a starving Sudanese child being stalked by a vulture won Kevin Carter the 1994 Pulitzer Prize for feature photography.


----------



## Sarah G

Yes, he said he waited for 20 minutes to see whether the vulture would fly away but it never did.  He finally chased it away but he couldn't do anything for the child.


----------



## BDBoop

Sarah G said:


> Yes, he said he waited for 20 minutes to see whether the vulture would fly away but it never did.  He finally chased it away but he couldn't do anything for the child.



Heartrending.


----------



## Politico

I love you SB but they didn't do anything for me  I have pics of my cats that move me more. Got any others?


----------



## Sarah G

theDoctorisIn said:


> I went to high school right next to the WTC, and 9/11/2001 was the first full day of my senior year of high school (I know, I'm young).
> 
> One of my friends took a bunch of pictures that were published with the NY Times a few weeks after, as a special printing of my school newspaper.
> 
> Here are the pictures, they're amazing:
> 
> The Stuyvesant Spectator - 9/11 Edition



Those were powerful too.  Amazing how the feelings you had that day will also stay with you forever.

You are young, I never knew that about you and you've been here a good while.


----------



## strollingbones

that photo of the vulture and the starving kid has been debated since it was published and won a Pulitzer price ...he commits suicide....at one point he claimed the child was waiting for his parents who were inside the aid station...we will never know


----------



## Votto

My personal favorite


----------



## BDBoop

BDBoop said:


> This one always gets to me.



This is the man she mourned.

James John Regan | New York State Senate








> Having already served two tours of duty in Afghanistan and one in Iraq during the war on terrorism, Sergeant Regan left for his fourth tour of duty and second in Iraq in January 2007, having been promoted to Sergeant. On February 9, 2007, while conducting combat operations in Northern Iraq, he made the ultimate sacrifice for his country when his vehicle was struck by an IED.
> 
> A testament to Sergeant Regan&#8217;s service was the awards and decorations he received including the Army Achievement Medal, Good Conduct Medal, National Defense Service Medal, Afghanistan Campaign Medal, Iraq Campaign Medal, Global War on Terrorism Expeditionary Medal, Global War on Terrorism Service Medal, Army Service Ribbon, Combat Infantryman Badge, Expert Infantryman Badge, Parachutist Badge and Ranger Tab and the Purple Heart. Perhaps what best summarized Sergeant Regan&#8217;s bravery in service was a statement by a fellow Army Ranger who said, &#8220;James Regan was the guy you wanted next to you at all times.&#8221;


----------



## strollingbones

Pilot Captures Crazy-Surreal Photo Series By Basically Just Sticking His Camera Out The Cockpit


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This one really tore me up because its the birth of hate. None of us are born hating because of skin color. This little boy was born perfect but now, he's just another brainless hater. And, of course, the sad irony of the black cop having to protect those who would love to harm him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

From the same site - Children's bedrooms.
16 Children And Their Bedrooms From Across The World. This Truly Opened My Eyes...

One of the comments:


> Joey in Kentucky - scary kid. Where are the books or any other interest? Just not healthy to be that obsessed with killing and his parents must be encouraging it. Else, they would not allow all those guns in the kid's bedroom. If he has friends, and he probably doesn't, those kids' parents need to know about little Joey''s sick obsession.


----------



## theliq

Luddly Neddite said:


> From the same site - Children's bedrooms.
> 16 Children And Their Bedrooms From Across The World. This Truly Opened My Eyes...
> 
> One of the comments:
> 
> 
> 
> Joey in Kentucky - scary kid. Where are the books or any other interest? Just not healthy to be that obsessed with killing and his parents must be encouraging it. Else, they would not allow all those guns in the kid's bedroom. If he has friends, and he probably doesn't, those kids' parents need to know about little Joey''s sick obsession.
Click to expand...


Poor Joey from Kentucky,for such parents.


----------



## midcan5

This is interesting but way way off the most dramatic and hardly telling of the real drama in our history and in the world. Where are: Eugene Smith, Robert Frank, William Klein, Walker Evans, Margaret Bourke White, Gordon Parks, Dorothea Lange, Mary Ellen Mark and on and on....






































In google images search for Ameican photographers. And names above along with lots more. 

Documentary photography - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Top 10 photographs of margaret bourke white - TopYaps

...


----------



## JWBooth

Where is Vanessa Williams on her hands and knees?


----------

